
Nvidia Precompiled Packages - shiftF5
Benefits vs DKMS
* Precompiled → faster boot up after driver and&#x2F;or kernel updates
* Pre-tested → kernel and driver combination has been validated
* Removes gcc dependency → no compiler installation required
* Removes dkms dependency → enabling EPEL repository not required
* Removes kernel-devel and kernel-headers dependencies → no black screen if matching packages are missing<p>Instructions: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.download.nvidia.com&#x2F;compute&#x2F;cuda&#x2F;preview&#x2F;repos&#x2F;rhel8&#x2F;x86_64&#x2F;README.html
======
shiftF5
Quick setup for RHEL8:

$ sudo dnf config-manager --add-
repo=[https://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/preview/r...](https://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/preview/repos/rhel8/x86_64/techpreview_nvidia_rh_drv.repo)

$ sudo dnf module install nvidia-driver:latest

